# Call of Duty Sig



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I've been taking advantage of my vacation from school and have been playing around with photoshop a lot, here's a call of duty sig I made:


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

nice, i like it


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

Cool, could you make a Resistance 2 sig that would be badass


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yea that would be cool to do.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I like it but i'm not sure about those scanlines. 

Maybe lighten them a little or something.


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

it looks alright i would just turn the scanlines down and use a fade eraser around the text so they don't clash with it
could also benefit from a border
but yeah ntb


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the crit guys keep them coming. I wanna get better at this.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

ThaMuffinMan said:


> it looks alright i would just turn the scanlines down and use a fade eraser around the text so they don't clash with it
> could also benefit from a border
> but yeah ntb


Yeah I forgot to say it definetly needs a border even if it's a simple black one.


----------

